# Kleine Anlage für USA



## Moroso (16 April 2010)

Hallo,
wir müssen wahrscheinlich eine kleine überschaubare Anlage (Co2 Rückgewinnung) mit Schaltschrank (Allen Bradley SPS) auf einem Rahmen nach USA liefern.
Natürlich nach "Amerikanischem Standard"!
Hat hier jemend sowas in der Art schon mal gemacht?
Auf was müssen wir achtem im Schaltschrank und der Verkabelung vom Schaltschrank zu den Motoren, Ventile  und Sensoren?

VG
Moroso


----------



## JesperMP (16 April 2010)

Risikoanalyse und Sicherheit nach EN13849-1.
Bemerk, das selbst ob EN13849-1 in EU und USA gleich sein _sollte_, dann legen die Amerikaner viel mehr gewicht auf Warnschilder. Gibt es ein Gefahr, dann kleb ein Warnschild drauf - erledigt.

Alles muss UL aufgelistet werden. Auch Kabeln und Adern intern im Schrank.

Nicht vergessen, Frequenz ist 60 Hz.


----------



## HBL (17 April 2010)

Hallo Moroso

Eine Maschine und ein Schaltschrank nach UL zu bauen ist nicht ganz ohne!

Für den Bau nach UL gelten folgende Normen: UL508A und/oder NFPA 79. Wenn Du in der Norm UL508A den Hinweis "shall be" findest, so ist das nicht Wunschprogramm, sondern bedeutet "*MUSS*".

In der Norm UL508A wird festgelegt, wie die einzelnen Komponenten einzusetzen sind. Entsprechende Hinweise findest Du hier: http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/index.htm. In dieser Maske kannst Du das Betriebsmittel mit der UL-File-Nummer "E...." eingeben. Dann findest Du Hinweise, wie das entsprechende Betriebsmittel verwendet werden darf. Diese Nummer findest Du in den Herstellerangaben. Allerdings nur für UL und UR approbierte BM.

Z.B. beim Einsatz eines FU's findet man in den Herstellerangaben, was für eine Vorsicherung nach UL eingesetzt werden muss.
Der Grund ist der, Vorsicherung und FU werden als Einheit von UL geprüft! Daher *muss* die entsprechende Vorsicherung (Sicherung oder MSS) eingesetzt werden.

Ebenso darf für die Absicherung eines Trafo's *kein Motorschutzschalter* (auch geeignet für Trafo) eingesetzt werden. UL kennt das nicht!

So gibt es viele Besonderheiten, welche nach UL beachtet werden müssen.

Für die Verkabelung findest Du im Link http://www.lappusa.com/PlantLayout.htm entsprechende Hinweise.

So, das soviel in Kurzform zu UL.

Schönes Wochenende   Hans


----------



## HBL (17 April 2010)

Hallo Moroso

Etwas ganz Wichtiges fehlt in meinem obigen Aufsatz:

*Erkundige Dich ganz genau über die Spannungsverhältnisse und Netzformen, sowie die Netzfrequenz am Aufstellungsort der Maschine!!*

In Amerika gibt es die verrücktesten Dinge, wie ein 3-Leiter-Netz und eine Phase geerdet, kein Sternpunkt (IT-Netz) usw.

Ebenso musst Du Dich schlau machen, welche örtlichen Vorschriften zusätzlich zu beachten sind. Es gibt einzelne Staaten oder Städte, welche zusätzlich eigene Vorschriften erlassen haben. Grösstenteils aus der Idee als Feuerschutz.

In der Vorschrift UL508A ist vor allem die Gruppe "Industrial Control Equipment" zu beachten.

Mit Gruss und frohem Schaffen
Hans


----------



## Ludewig (17 April 2010)

Aus dem Bauch heraus: 

Wenn du nur einen Schrank bauen willst, such dir jemanden, der das macht und dem du die Verantwortung übergeben kannst, sonst wird das zu teuer.

Willst du so'was aber öfter machen, dann wirbt zurzeit Eaton/Möller damit, dass sie gut in der Richtung beraten könnten.


----------

